# Newbee from D*



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the latest HD DVR and how does it compare to HR24-500
Also is there a link to explain how there Boxes work? Like how many tvs on one box,how many chanels can the HD DVR record at one time etc.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

The HR24-500 is the latest DirecTV HD DVR. It's quite a bit faster than the previous HR 20-21-22-23 models. (It's now almost as fast as the Dish 722.)

DirecTV does not have the Dish network feature of two independent TVs per DVR. Their intent is that you will have one box per TV. It is possible to connect two TVs to one DVR but they will both always show the same thing.

DirecTV's DVRs will record two shows at once. Even if you have the optional OTA tuner (AM21), it will still only do two at once. 

Keith


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

It's the vip722K or the vip922. Check out tech.dishnetwork.com for receiver information.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

the vip922k (the 'k' part being the "optional" OTA tuner) can record 2 sat programs AND 2 OTA programs at the same time. However its multi-room viewing feature is limited to 2, 1st being the room its located in, and the 2nd being a slingbox client, namely a laptop, pc or cell phone. They are sopposed to have a sling catcher unit thats razer thin an will fit behind a wall mounted TV but I dont believe it has been released yet. Both locations would have HD content.

the Vip722k is the same, except its 2nd room output is not HD and not via slingbox but thru either standard RG6 modulated to a tv channel or via an RCA (Yellow Red White) connection.


----------

